
Show HN: Nirvana – Make project management disappear with 3 simple inputs - nyootron
http://nirvana.work
======
maniraghubansh
Hi, I am the other founder. We are trying to automate task scheduling(RCPSP),
delay tracking, progress reports, one-click priority change to turn around the
whole ship. The 3 inputs that we ask are - makers(who + how long),
dependencies(optional), relative priority.

------
nyootron
We're one PM and one EM who didn't like to spend any time on Project
Management. So we got rid of the usual UI/UX that Project Management apps use
to try an automated approach with an opinionated UX.

